# 35 weeks....



## LiseBrown (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm now 35 weeks pregnant, and looking forward to our baby coming very soon, we will get our eviction date on Tuesday! I will be having a c-section, as I have had 4 previously, at about 38 weeks, depending on tuesdays last growth scan.

This has by far been my toughest pregnancy to date, I was diagnosed with GD at just 6 weeks pregnant. I had it only in my 4th pregnancy, from 35 weeks onwards. I was a bit overweight to start this pregnancy, but only 0.9 into the BMI at risk group so was surprised at how quickly this all started.

Having to deal with diabetes on a daily basis has changed my outlook on life so much, I have learnt so much about food, the science behind it, and my body, and have exhausted myself in my research. I have a new found HUGE respect for those of you dealing with this every day of their lives, forever. Hats off to you, wow.

I am now looking forward to Tuesday, when I can begin counting down the days to my final baby arriving, and also my final EVER insulin injection, finger prick test and eating jam on toast for breakfast for the first time since I can remember


----------



## LiseBrown (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh, and surely the 2 only perks to GD have to be this....

1. Extra scans and peeks at baby, along with superb care from the hospital.

2. Weighing the same as when I conceived, at 35 weeks, and probably coming home from hospital a lot lighter than when I got pregnant!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

Hope everything goes ok for the birth !  Keep us in the loop pls


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2014)

Good luck Lise, I hope everything goes smoothly for you  Please let us know how things go, and how good that jam tastes


----------



## Bloden (Aug 3, 2014)

How exciting! Good luck with everything. Number 4 - wow!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 3, 2014)

LOL - I wish I had that to look forward to Lise!

.... but there again GD marks you for life as being quite likely (ie more likely than normal) prone to getting T2 later on in life.  And I'd rather have T1 than T2 frankly, not that I have anything against T2's.

We have a very good friend who remained T2 after her second baby - she first had an extra big one - I mean he's tall and thin, not overweight - but no GD, then got GD with her second preg and it never went away.  She's been on insulin since she was preg with her daughter, and still is.

So if it goes away when you deliver - bonus !


----------



## grainger (Aug 3, 2014)

Hope all goes well for you  exciting times!


----------



## LiseBrown (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for your messages.

This is baby number 5! 

The GD went straight away after my last pregnancy, so I am hoping and praying it will this time too, I know there was nothing underlying before, as I was tested in the months running up to my pregnancy. I cant deny I'm a little worried that it will stick around, but trying not to dwell on it, as there is absolutely nothing I can do about that at this very moment. 

I saw my consultant and had last scan this week, they think baby is about 7lb 5oz, which feels huge to me, my biggest baby was 7lb 12oz when born at 38 weeks. However, they are not concerned as over 3 growth scans covering 8 weeks, his weight has stayed on the same centile line. 

I'm booked in to have him on the 22nd August, which will make me exactly 38 weeks. Its also my Mum's birthday and she born on my great grandads birthday, so it feels a lucky day


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2014)

Not long to go then! Exciting Lise  Wishing you and baby all the very best


----------

